# The Coffee Nations



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Coffee Nations was started with the aim to create a quality-driven coffee house with a warm, inviting and relaxing atmosphere. It is based on "The Third Place concept", combining coffee and travel as the central ideas to bring out the concept. Hence we hope to transport our guests into another world, offering them a whole new experience.

"The Third Place" is neither home nor workplace, but somewhere between. It is a place to meet, socialise, relax, hang out, or work away from the office. It is a place to eat and drink without pressure to consume or move on. It is an informal gathering place where people in a particular neighbourhood meet to develop friendships, discuss issues, and interact with others. It is a place where our guests feel welcome and comfortable, and where it is easy to enter into conversation. In essence, "The Third Place" is a living room, but not in someone's house; a workplace, but not in someone's office.

We aspire to provide a unique coffee house experience by offering premium espresso-based coffee drinks from all over the world so as to bring a part of the cultural experience to our guests. Coupled with the aim of providing a travel experience which is one of the most enjoyable activities for many people, it is our belief that providing travel publications and magazines will improve our guests' degree of comfort in The Coffee Nations.

More...


----------

